# im looking in to culinary schools...



## reggimann (Apr 26, 2007)

hi im 19 yrs old and im from oklahoma. ive decided i want to go to culinary school. since there arent any her in state i will have to go out of state which is fine by me. ive been looking in at roegon coast culinary institute and the sandiego culinary institute. if anyones been to either of the schools tell me how do you like it and if you know of any other schools that cost about the same let me know. thanks.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Work in the industry for at least a year before you enroll!!! Know what you're getting into! Realize that school and a demo kitchen are safe,sanitized,controlled environments that will give you a miniscule taste of what it's like in a real kitchen

Read some of the other posts about what this profession is like and make a decision based on that.

Less than 10% of grads will still be in the business 5 years after they graduate.Schools are full of people who "like to cook",but who can't do it on a pro level.Do research [talk to veterans of the business] and decide after that,because this is not an easy profession and not everyone is cut out to do it.

This industry is not just about cooking;it's about time management,personal committment,motivating others and yourself,sacrificing your LIFE for what you do.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

yes do that i have been working in restrants for over 5 years and love it, not only have i just worked in restrants but i have worked in one of the top 5 money making pizza places in CA, bleave me thats stress, if you can handle working in the indistrey for a few years and like it buy all means go for it but go work in a place and see if you like it some people cant handle the stress, make sure befor you spend the money you are not one of the people that will brake under presure.

good luck


----------



## reggimann (Apr 26, 2007)

ive actually worked at a local pizza place since i was 16.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Reggiman,
Also,what do you want to do,culinarily.do you want to line cook,do you want to do fine dining,competition cooking,pastry,catering? There are so many facets to this industry and opportunities will come along that you've never thought of before.
Hospitals can offer some good jobs,schools,research and development kitchens,food design,cookbooks...endless possibilities!
I was strictly hot foods for a long time [over a decade] and fell into pastry and baking.I never thought I would,because I was not really a pastry person,but I've grown to love it with the more I do.


----------



## reggimann (Apr 26, 2007)

i actually am really interested in opening a restaurant. I live in a smaller town and there arent many non-chain restaurants. I would really like some formal training but i dont want to spend the rest of my life paying off loans. im not planning on applying immediately im in no hurry. Ive heard some people say that culinary school is great and teaches you alot and ive also heard people say its a scam and a waste of money. so ive definitely going to be looking into these schools before i rush into anything.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Well,Reggimann....half of chefs will tell you school is a waste and half will say go for it.It's a matter of opinion.
Sometimes you can get great positions where someone is willing to teach you some things,but not everything.I'm glad I went to school,because some things I would have not learned on a regular job fast enough.

And think long and hard about opening your own place! Do you have a money tree in your backyard? The stats on new restaurants that stay open more than two years is not very good [over 90%,if I recall].I've worked in places that have had wonderful food,great concepts and literally millions of dollars invested...and closed within a year.If I recall [anyone correct me if I'm wrong],you as an owner will make pennies on the dollar to go in your own pocket and it can take two years before you'd make a profit above expenses.

General rule I've been told for years is if you don't have enough liquid assets to cover one full fiscal year of operating costs,then you are already in trouble.I have a friend who cashed in his wife's 401K to open his place and he closed in 6 months...I'm sure wife is ready to divorce him!

You have to consider your demographics of where you want to open.What kind of food,price range,etc....will people eat at your place,you know? Are you going to make what YOU like,or what the CUSTOMER wants? Big difference between the two.

Money: paying the rent or lease on the property,the taxes for it,unemployment insurance,food and labor costs,liquor taxes [alcohol makes up the majority of the profits],start-up costs,equiptment costs,"unforseen expenses" [the plumbing goes bad or the wiring needs to be redone because it didn't pass inspection...it has to be paid for!], utilities,advertising...it's mind-numbing!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Reggimann -- if you want to open your own place, stay in regular school take all the courses you can on law, psychology, business, languages, purchasing, HVAC, plumbing, finance, math . . . The culinary part, coming up with dishes, is easy; it's the part running the business that brings restaurants down.


----------

